# Is it all downhill after 30?



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Just curious


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

no. I am 49 and always have been uphill after 30.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

At exactly 35.

Reason I say this is I log my 10k run performance and have multiple (over 15 timed runs per year) samples to make properly correlated data. Starting 35, my performance consistently fell off dramatically. Nothing's changed in my training nor diet nor injuries, and I'm even less stressed at work than I was years ago, yet I've become consistently and inexplicably 30% slower on my 10k runs.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, it is. It just seems to f*cking get worse, and worse and worse with every year that passes.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

TenYears said:


> It just seems to f*cking get worse, and worse and worse with every year that passes.


 Looking forward to it


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

No. Don't buy into all the hype. Age is just a number and doesn't mean that you'll magically change when you reach 30. You could live the life of a 50 year old at age 20...or you could live the life of a 20 year old at age 50. Make sense? It's all in your head.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It went downhill for me around late 2009 when I was 15

I wish I could just retire and move to Amsterdam


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it depends on how you work it. If you are passive and just let things stay the same it probably gets worse. If you keep moving forward things will probably be better especially if you don't have kids. I think for most people it's having kids that makes their 30s and 40s trying.


----------



## hellocalifornia (Oct 4, 2010)

cavemanslaststand said:


> At exactly 35.
> 
> Reason I say this is I log my 10k run performance and have multiple (over 15 timed runs per year) samples to make properly correlated data. Starting 35, my performance consistently fell off dramatically. Nothing's changed in my training nor diet nor injuries, and I'm even less stressed at work than I was years ago, yet I've become consistently and inexplicably 30% slower on my 10k runs.


time for steroids or hgh....visit your doctor


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Downhill is nice and easy and fun. Why would anyone want to have to trudge uphill for longer?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd say mid 20's is the start of decline.

Obviously it varies person to person.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh yes

you're F***ed at 30

You aint young anymore


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

For folks like us, yes. We've generally missed out on a lot of experiences/social development in our 20's. At 30 it gets a bit late for catch-up, so we're left socially stunted and isolated basically.

I'd say that physically I have definitely deteriorated somewhat the past 2 years - thinner hair, more pronounced forehead wrinkles, sorer muscles after physical activity. I still feel young and fit physically, but I know I'm on the cliff edge.

At the same time, you realise that 'life is short' and start indulging in some small pleasures, or researching things that matter to you (even if your personal life is a wreck).


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your question is far too general in scope! There are many factors to consider. On the physical side, for me it would be forty (which I will be next year). I am starting to notice aches and pains in places where there were no aches and pains before! 

Thirty was no problem for me. I had some age-anxiety around 34 (read: mind-numbing terror) and at other times throughout my thirties.

All our time is limited. Death will get us, sooner or later. Everything we have and everything we know and eveything we've built will be gone. Even if we live to be 100 years old, it's only a minor 'blip' on a geological or cosmic scale.

These are facts. Hopefully, these stark realizations can help us live more useful lives (hint: a more loving life is a more useful life). ;-)


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> I'd say mid 20's is the start of decline.


:no

I refuse to believe that, man


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Scrumpilump2000 said:


> All our time is limited. Death will get us, sooner or later.


 Good.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

I think one of the people in here said it best, age is nothing but a #, spot on. You carry more experience with you and knowledge.

For the guy who said "its to late too work any kind of social development after 30", think again.. You have a phone that has a voice recorder, people in the media tape athletes with their phones while they are giving their post game speeches. Like anyone who works in Radio, gives public speeches or even records music.. You want to start taping yourself and practicing your "game" and as you get comfortable imagining scenarios (maybe have some classical music as your backround or something) you will begin to try more things with your voice. Pitch, tone, enounciation, delivery on your jokes, stories, how you punctuate certain catch phrases or phrases you personally have. Take it 1 recording at a time. You can also practice via web cam chats to random strangers you don't know and disconnect.
So there is more of a medium now than ever to practice and hone your social skills. Personal development is a never ending process. Sharpen that sword.

Stay active, eat healthy, and manage stress, take care of yourself yes our body ages but as you guys who watched the olympics can attest there was a 90 year old guy this year, yes 90! competing at the olympics, i dont know about you guys but at 90 id be thinking about breaking a hip... Theres a chance for you to start taking more responsibility for your own happiness


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

It certainly seems like it goes downhill after 30 but I thought it would be downhill at 25, however that wasn't the case. Most of it is in your head. Enjoy life.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually life is better for me, but I've been working consistently since I was 27 on my life and making changes, I am constantly re-evaluating what I need to do. And yes I act 'younger' than 'normal' people my age, I go out more, I party more, because I don't have a partner or children to occupy my time I want to see my friends more often than most coupled up or parental people do. If I had a husband or children at home I wouldn't need as much external social contact (I would still need some for sure just not... all the time). 

I stopped caring as much about being perfect too, in my late 20's and now in my early 30's that makes life way less stressful. 

If you mean purely physically then yes, its not as easy to bounce back from periods of inactivity. But I compensate I actually work out regularily now and I'm working on my eating habbits. It is what it is... but life overall is better at 33 than it ever was at 23... just sayin.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

atlex said:


> :no
> 
> I refuse to believe that, man


For me it did. I think it depends on your "mileage". I have a lot of mileage. I blew a gasket, my transmission is trashed, the rotors are destroyed, I'm just a junker waiting for the compactor.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Only if you want it to be.


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

No, my life is generally better after 30.. went back to school at 36 and opened my own practice at age 45! My anxiety is severe at times but my overall conditions are much better than those in my 20's. I'm looking forward to my 50's


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

yelda said:


> no. I am 49 and always have been uphill after 30.


Things turned upward for me too after 30, in part because I finally got effective treatment for SA, but also for other reasons.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This is depressing as ****


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

zork2001 said:


>


Oh my god, some of the scenes in this could be little clips from my life. The whole weight thing (I'm going the other direction, I'm wasting away). The prostate exam. The whole "if I'm still waiting tables when I'm 40 please just shoot me".

Wow. That was meant to be funny by whoever created it, right???

Right???


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

flower2blossom said:


> No, my life is generally better after 30.. went back to school at 36 and opened my own practice at age 45! My anxiety is severe at times but my overall conditions are much better than those in my 20's. I'm looking forward to my 50's


I like how you look at life, never quit.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

No. I'm 50, and physically I'm doing a lot better than my 30s. I'm running my first marathon on Sunday.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

The 30's are still young, like the new "20's". I feel 40 is the more deciding point. When it's time to examine their family situation and career situation. For me, it's pretty bad. Still single, got laid off. Don't know if I should push for more work-related education; I already have a B.S. but it doesn't matter it seems. I only get interviews for basically starting over and then don't make the cut either. Nice that some of you feel you are doing better after.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

For me, it was all downhill after 20. For others, there is no downhill at all in their entire lives. Everybody is different.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Kiwong said:


> No. I'm 50, and physically I'm doing a lot better than my 30s. I'm running my first marathon on Sunday.


That is outstanding.


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

ils25r said:


> The 30's are still young, like the new "20's". I feel 40 is the more deciding point.


I wish someone had told me that 15 years ago, I wouldn't have wasted all that time improving my life.

I think the variety of viewpoints here show that it is simply a matter of perspective. When you're 23, 30 seems old. I couldn't imagine my life beyond 30 when I was that age.

Right now, I'm going with "60 is the new 50 which is the new 40 which is the new 30". Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. It's so great to be in my 20's again. :teeth


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

BTW I don't mean to make light of those that are struggling with careers, jobs, other life issues due to their SA. But I do strongly believe that no one can predict what the next 10 years of their life may bring, even if they feel they have been on a downward trend for a long time. I've had a number of very low points in my life where it seemed 100% hopeless. It may happen again. But I know there can be good stuff on the other side, and things can swing back up again.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

This guy is Dennis McCoy, he is a pro BMX rider. Dennis is 45 years old and recently just signed a full factory sponsorship deal with Haro Bikes. Dennis has been pro for longer than most of the riders he competes against have been alive.

Dennis is still doing tricks that riders half his age won't even attempt to try. He has no plains of retiring any time soon. I am almost 30 and I see no reason to quit riding. after all if Dennis can do it at 45 and has no plains on stopping. Why should I. 









Why does life have life have to stop after 30? Why is it all down hill? I am not buying it at all.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought it was...then I turned 31 and my life is better than it ever has been. I'm happier and better off that at any other point in my life. Good luck.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

atlex said:


> Just curious


it's all downhill from 3....


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

zork2001 said:


>


 Hillarious


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

loumon said:


> I like how you look at life, never quit.


Thanks! I do feel better than before and even feel positive about myself on some days!


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm over 30. Do I look over the hill?


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

samsonites said:


> Do I look over the hill?


 Nope.


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

Biggles said:


> BTW I don't mean to make light of those that are struggling with careers, jobs, other life issues due to their SA. But I do strongly believe that no one can predict what the next 10 years of their life may bring, even if they feel they have been on a downward trend for a long time. I've had a number of very low points in my life where it seemed 100% hopeless. It may happen again. But I know there can be good stuff on the other side, and things can swing back up again.


thanks for this comment. gave me hope


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it depends on a lot of things and also your expectations.If you compare yourself to people who seem to have the perfect life then I think it's hard to even see that you could change anything.

For me it's actually now and my late 20's that I think that things has gotten better.

I think anyone at any age could make change for themselves.It's never too late,and just because you don't have what "everyone" else have it doesn't mean that you can't find something meaningful in your life.

I just refuse to give up.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Biggles said:


> BTW I don't mean to make light of those that are struggling with careers, jobs, other life issues due to their SA. But I do strongly believe that no one can predict what the next 10 years of their life may bring, even if they feel they have been on a downward trend for a long time. I've had a number of very low points in my life where it seemed 100% hopeless. It may happen again. But I know there can be good stuff on the other side, and things can swing back up again.


I know.Just last autumn I was at one of my lowest points ever,and everything seemed like it was never going to get better.Now,a year after I am feeling a lot better and a lot more hopeful.So,you never can know,but the trick is to never give up.


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

^+1


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

cavemanslaststand said:


> At exactly 35.
> 
> Reason I say this is I log my 10k run performance and have multiple (over 15 timed runs per year) samples to make properly correlated data. Starting 35, my performance consistently fell off dramatically. Nothing's changed in my training nor diet nor injuries, and I'm even less stressed at work than I was years ago, yet I've become consistently and inexplicably 30% slower on my 10k runs.


A lot of it has to do with all the stress and strain you have put on your body over the years by running marathons. At a certain point it eventually catches up with you.


----------



## wvmtnmama (Sep 16, 2012)

15 is a rough age, the teens are in general, for me it got worse in my twenties. By 23 I had a nervous breakdown. I started climbing out of that funk with the help of a shrink and hooked up with the man of my dreams at 37. I was in heaven for 3.5 years and then he died. I've been alone since (20 years now) but in that 3.5 years that man healed me. Now, I do have some social skills defects, mostly scared alot, but there's a fight in me and a memory that I was so loved and loved so well that I will allow myself to be scared to a point but then I put my foot down. I accept myself, quirks and all.


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

wvmtnmama said:


> ...hooked up with the man of my dreams at 37. I was in heaven for 3.5 years and then he died. I've been alone since (20 years now) but in that 3.5 years that man healed me. Now, I do have some social skills defects, mostly scared alot, but there's a fight in me and a memory that I was so loved and loved so well that I will allow myself to be scared...


Nice that you experienced that kind of love even for only a few years. We all deserve to experience that once in our lives. I have not. Was married for 13 years and the first few were good, but I out-stayed my welcome ( or she out-stayed hers . We got together because we needed each other in a codependent way. Next time if it happens it will be someone I want to be with, not need.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

It's uphill for me, I'm enjoying my 30's.


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> It's uphill for me, I'm enjoying my 30's.


Of course you are enjoying your 30's there is nothing wrong with you.


----------



## Biggles (Sep 3, 2012)

Aussiery said:


> Of course you are enjoying your 30's there is nothing wrong with you.


True. Because there is nothing 
"wrong" with any of us. We think there is. We judge ourselves and tell ourselves constantly that we are flawed, and that is the lie that keeps SA strong.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's all downhill but some visible premature greying in my beard (this is some unfair bull****) has me even more freaked out and kind of pissed off in addition to the multitude of other problems I currently have going on in my "life". I can't even enjoy having a 5 o'clock shadow anymore. I am not an old man and don't want to look like one nor should I have to, I don't drink, do drugs or smoke and I feel like I'm being punished for living a somewhat clean yet **** "life".


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

For me things improved physically after 45.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it depends on the person. For some, yes. For others, no. I think it boils down to your attitude about turning 30 and how you decide to live your life after 30.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I think it depends on how you work it. If you are passive and just let things stay the same it probably gets worse. If you keep moving forward things will probably be better....


:idea:yes:clap


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

cavemanslaststand said:


> At exactly 35.
> 
> Reason I say this is I log my 10k run performance and have multiple (over 15 timed runs per year) samples to make properly correlated data. Starting 35, my performance consistently fell off dramatically. Nothing's changed in my training nor diet nor injuries, and I'm even less stressed at work than I was years ago, yet I've become consistently and inexplicably 30% slower on my 10k runs.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thymus



> As one ages the thymus slowly shrinks, eventually degenerating into tiny islands of fatty tissue. By the age of 75 years, the thymus weighs only 6 grams. In children the thymus is grayish-pink in colour and in adults it is yellow.


Only a guess, probably any number of other things as well.

Hey, even Dogs get better treatment with their diets. Young Dog and Old Dog formulas.

If it helps, I obviously was never living upto full potential in my youth, because within the last year, I've done more endurance exercise than ever before. No 10k runs though. The occasional 60K bike ride though. I admit, I take breaks on the side of the road and walk for a bit.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

No. For me it gets better despite battling the same problems, I am more aware and independant as time passes. As a child i looked forward to being an adult, hoping things would get better and i'd become a different person. In late teens early twenties, the student days, things appeared better on the surface but most of the relationships were build around how i acted while intoxicated. Without alcohol or drugs i wasn't able to or felt little motivation to forge relationships. In the years that followed this period i was completely lost and had virtually no friends. The previous years then felt like a waste as i had tried to bury my social anxiety and other issues in drink and what not. When i emerged from that way of life i had little in the way of interests, i struggled around my peers who had developed more emotionally, so the next few years were really ones of change. Now i have few or no friends, but i have a family and i have hobbies and a variety of stuff that interests me. I know things are never going to change drastically regarding SA, but i can just about accept the way things are and carry on with a life of sorts that i'm reasonably happy with.


----------



## broken glass (Feb 9, 2014)

cavemanslaststand said:


> At exactly 35.
> 
> Reason I say this is I log my 10k run performance and have multiple (over 15 timed runs per year) samples to make properly correlated data. Starting 35, my performance consistently fell off dramatically. Nothing's changed in my training nor diet nor injuries, and I'm even less stressed at work than I was years ago, yet I've become consistently and inexplicably 30% slower on my 10k runs.


Meh, I do 5k once a week and there's 40, 50, 60 years olds doing it in 16 minutes on a regular basis.


----------



## G0ddess (Feb 9, 2014)

Not at all! I'm almost 30 now and life is getting better for me all the time. : )

If anything, I think the youngest years are the worse; full of confusion, childhood drama and teenage angst. Once you get older you realize none of those things even matter anymore and that you have full power to steer your life in any direction that you see fit. It only gets better for you once you reach that point!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I feel like a loser at 24 and think it will only get worse from there on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, it's not downhill after 30. Things picked up for me.

Yeah, I am slower than I was at 30, but I still push myself and do well aside from the Paxil fat.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

if you don't do anything with your life then yes but if you put some effort into it then yes you'll have a amazing life after 30.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

TenYears said:


> Yes, it is. It just seems to *****ing get worse, and worse and worse with every year that passes.


+1


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

*Yep*

I've been plagued by a number of health issues ever since I turned 30. Just last year (when I was 38 ), the worst to hit has been arthritis in my lower back. Now I have chronic back pain, but as of yet it's not severe. Arthritis is progressive though, and this type of arthritis caused significant disability for my mom and my grandfather though.


----------



## sometimealone (Jun 28, 2011)

Well its been downhill since about 19-20 for me. Now 32


----------

